

Software Development And The Sunk Cost Fallacy - milep
http://www.skorks.com/2010/04/software-development-and-the-sunk-cost-fallacy/

======
bdfh42
How did a reasonably good reiteration of the "sunk cost fallacy" and how it
applies to software projects (and I am closely observing just such a project
running at a client site at the moment) turn into a snipe at JavaScript?
Strange company.

The problem with JavaScript (if there is one) is that you have to "get it" to
use it. Unless you understand how it works and how variable scope works then
it might seem arbitrary and unpredictable. JavaScript is not a sunk cost but a
rich web asset!

